

Show HN: Forecast, Analyze & Track Your Small Business Finances for Free. - ketharsis
https://deskjockeys.co/
Just launched.  Any feedback is much appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
ketharsis
Currently free. That may change in the new year, but right now interested in
establishing a user base.

------
taigeair
Looks good. What's your pricing?

